# Taster etc. im Schaltschrank montieren



## ukofumo (30 Juli 2013)

Hallo,

wir haben IN unseren Schaltschränken immer ein bis drei Schaltelemente (Taster; Leuchtdrucktaster; Knebelschalter etc.) diese Schaltelemente dienen für einige Optionsumschaltungen bzw. besondere Bediensituationen die dann auch nur von "fachkundigem" Personal bedient werden sollten.

Zur Befestigung dieser Schaltelemente (Standard 22mm [Eton-Möller oder Siemens]) lassen wir dann von unseren Schlossern immer passende Blechwinkel bauen....
was halt nicht unbedingt "kostengünstig" ist, wir haben bisher aber auch noch nichts "kommerziell" kaufbares gefunden...
hat da vieleicht einer von euch ne Quelle?

Gruß ukofumo


----------



## M-Ott (30 Juli 2013)

EATON M22-IVS zum Einrasten auf Hutschiene.


----------



## hucki (30 Juli 2013)

Oder Taster, Schalter ... im REG/TE-Format.

z.B.: Hager SVN411 (dürfte es von mehreren Herstellern geben)


----------



## PN/DP (31 Juli 2013)

Wenn es sehr kostengünstig und "unauffällig" sein soll, dann kann man einfach Moeller/EATON M22-KC10 direkt auf die TS35 montieren.

Harald


----------



## Mobi (31 Juli 2013)

@PN/DP: Wie soll denn das Kontaktelement auf der Tragschiene halten? Also wir nehmen dafür auch immer die IVS.

@TE: Wenn ihr sowieso die RMQ-Titan von Eaton nimmt, warum nicht von Anfang an auch das Zubehör?


----------



## mnuesser (31 Juli 2013)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wenn es sehr kostengünstig und "unauffällig" sein soll, dann kann man einfach Moeller/EATON M22-KC10 direkt auf die TS35 montieren.
> 
> Harald



Wenn es unauffällig sein soll, nimm nen Sicherungsautomaten


----------



## PN/DP (31 Juli 2013)

Mobi schrieb:


> @PN/DP: Wie soll denn das Kontaktelement auf der Tragschiene halten?


Na einfach draufstecken - das Kontaktelement mit Bodenbefestigung passt auf die TS35. Einfach mal ausprobieren. 

Harald


----------



## ukofumo (31 Juli 2013)

Cool....

das M22-IVS ist genau was ich gesucht habe.....
manchmal sieht man vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht...

Ihr seit klasse DANKE

Gruß ukofumo


----------



## Mobi (31 Juli 2013)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Na einfach draufstecken - das Kontaktelement mit Bodenbefestigung passt auf die TS35. Einfach mal ausprobieren.
> 
> Harald


 Taaatsache. Sieht aber ein wenig komisch aus, irgendwie wie Pfusch.


----------



## ThorstenD2 (31 Juli 2013)

Hier noch 2 Bildern von den Möller Teilen bereits bestückt.










Typ wurde ja bereits oben genannt




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

